# Our first year with Millie and Miles...



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Best year of our life! Our family is complete! Our pups love everything we do and have been everywhere with us. They love training, playing or just cuddling. They are always within 5 feet of us. They love going to restaurants and love being in the car....we questioned shepherds and worried with all the horror story's. After a years worth if research and visiting many breeders....we found a mom and dad we loved...really held firm we wanted two...(have two daughters training for track and field/cross country) this fall and wanted them to each have a running buddy...one dog would not be able to handle the work load for both girls. Got the okay...after much begging and explaining. The training every Saturday has bonded our family even more, and everyone humans included, look forward to training. I can't tell you how grateful we are reading advice and ideas from this site. We also love looking at all the other dogs here! So many pretty dogs. I am also pleased to announce our dogs are not man-eaters, or child-eaters, they do attack anything in sight, they are not bully's and are the most patient dogs I have been around. These are some of the things we were told we would get if we got a German shepherd. Glad we did not listen to people's comments and are so happy we got them! They were one of the best decisions we have ever made! They do snore if really tired......I would change that if I could..... 
Pics above are from 9 weeks old when we got them.....to last weekend hiking along with the kids and pups climbing boulders.... there is nowhere the kids can go the dogs will not find a way to follow! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Great story, gorgeous dogs. Two GSDs and Two daughters, I can't imagine. I have to say, good job!!!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Sp00ks said:


> Great story, gorgeous dogs. Two GSDs and Two daughters, I can't imagine. I have to say, good job!!!


Thank you....
It is busy....but the girls (13 & 16) have been totally involved... our 14 year old jack Russell recently died....:-( We loved him but we called him satan. He was the meanest dog ever...did not like kids...even ours....it was a long 14 years with him. We trained him to avoid other kids at all cost....he was allowed around ours but only when supervised. I was very hesitant to get another dog and feared picking wrong....again....we could not be happier! I guess the years worth of research, suggestions, things to look for from a breeder....many things from this site.....really helped! We have been blessed with two wonderful dogs! I wish I could take credit but from what I have witnessed with this breed, they are really easily taught with the right trainer to teach us humans.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Omg those pictures are so precious! They were adorable as puppies and stunning as adults!


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

That is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## kristinloveschief (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome story and gorgeous dogs! We have a 5 month old GSD and he's my husbands and my first! First dog actually (we're both in our early 20's)! Chief is turning into the best dog too!! He's so smart and sweet! We have him in training every Saturday also, he's going to be a therapy dog at the Children's hospital! He's been the best decision we've made. We did go through that horrible land shark puppy phase but it was well worth it! I also am I runner like your daughters so he's training to be my running buddy


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

KathrynApril said:


> Omg those pictures are so precious! They were adorable as puppies and stunning as adults!


Thank you....From the profile pic you also have an adorable furbaby.....this site has been so much fun...we sit down as a family every night and scroll through new pics...so many cuties to be viewed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You can tell them 2 are two peas in a pod. Both are gorgeous!


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

mcdanfam said:


> View attachment 165033
> View attachment 165041
> View attachment 165049
> View attachment 165057
> ...


They are beautiful dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

kristinloveschief said:


> Awesome story and gorgeous dogs! We have a 5 month old GSD and he's my husbands and my first! First dog actually (we're both in our early 20's)! Chief is turning into the best dog too!! He's so smart and sweet! We have him in training every Saturday also, he's going to be a therapy dog at the Children's hospital! He's been the best decision we've made. We did go through that horrible land shark puppy phase but it was well worth it! I also am I runner like your daughters so he's training to be my running buddy


Awwwwwww....such a sweet story....we were very nervous. Anyone you mention a shepherd to in the real world was so negative....after this forum....I felt much better about our choice. 

They are so smart....Millie wanted steaks, we had pushed then back to the far corner of the counter tops, she was only 6 months old, we knew she could not reach the deep corner on her back legs.....we turned for one second and she was on the countertop like a cat devouring the filets my husband was preparing to grill. She is also the one that paid attention while we entered the back lawn. She figured out how to unlock the door and open the sliding glass door without help. We now have a security bar from lowes to keep her inside. She seems to be much more into things than Miles. He is my prince...always behaved, gentle and so charming....my girls call them beauty (miles) and the beast (Millie)....although last week at my husbands office he wanted to see what we were doing and decided he needed a higher place to see through the window....








Millie just passed her therapy dog test last November....right after her first bday. She loves it, she is a diva and thinks everyone's attention should be focused on her so it is great work for her. It fills her need to be center of attention. Miles will not be testing for a while if at all, he is much more alert and much more protective with the kids...he also loves to have a conversation. If someone ask him a question....he replies and it usually sounds like a scary dog. The trainer said he needs to be a bit more mature...sounds like chief is a great dog if he is already ready for therapy work. Millie does the mental health hospital, the nursing home area of that hospital and will start the program to help kids read....I am a stay at home mom and need things to do while mine are in school and I can't be of help! 

It is amazing how much they bring to your life! We have not been the same and my kids rarely pick a place to go that the dogs are not allowed. We had a huge loss right before we were to pick up the puppy's we reserved. My inlaws have zero boundaries and they were very dangerous to our marriage and children's mental health....the meanest if mean....while we were trying to enforce boundaries they decided to walk away instead of respecting our marriage and girls....the dogs have been a huge source of healing for the girls, and us. The group we train with has become like extended family, the guy who trains our dog even came to my oldest daughters school for career week. He showed off his protection dog and how he trains....just a wonderful group of people....the dogs were one blessing but the people we have gained have been an even bigger one. The girls always say what they are thankful for at night and since we picked the puppy's up they have been on the list every single night, even on the worst of puppy's days... I guess we sound insanely cheesy about what our dogs have brought to us, but they have given us so much more than just being our pets....

How much do you run? When did you start training chief (who is very handsome)...? What can we expect? Right now they have only run around a mile...the breeder told is to start after they were a year old... The vet said 6 months but the girls will not be training without me until the fall of this year....I trained with them last fall....I want to start working them up to the real workout...so any ideas would be welcomed...we have not run them the full training period yet...the breeder said 1 mile a while, 2 miles for a few weeks, to build slowly so not to hurt their paw pads starting all at once. 

Congratulations on your beautiful or should I say handsome chief! I can imagine your joy with your decision, I think we share the same appreciation.
Another great thing about this site, most share the excitement and joy of the breed. People question how we can have a dog with us all day and not go nuts...or how we can spend so much time training and not be sick of the dogs. It is not like any pet we have had...they are a joy to be around and so entertaining. 
Great to meet you! Can't wait to see pics of Chief when he passes his therapy dog test, he will look great in the therapy dog vest... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

RiverDan said:


> That is awesome!!!!!!


 Thank you.....this site helped us finalize our breed...my husband was not a fan...after many nights reading about dogs on the forum he was onboard! We may not have them if he was not able to see what great family additions they make...this site is what showed him that! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How wonderful for your family! Your photos and story put a big smile on my face, I was having some issues making me feel down.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> How wonderful for your family! Your photos and story put a big smile on my face, I was having some issues making me feel down.


Awwwww.....thank you! I can relate. Hope tomorrow brings you better issues. We were trapped by icky wet weather....I had time to reflect on the good... it looks like you also have a couple of furbabys in your profile pic..very cute pic of the dog interacting with the cat...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> You can tell them 2 are two peas in a pod. Both are gorgeous!


Thank you....get along great but are polar opposite  just like my teen girls...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

halo2013 said:


> They are beautiful dogs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you....we adore them....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

My guardian while I shower....







Millie loves pillows...







Miles always ready to go...







My niece watching a movie with Millie, she has to pin her ears down to the see movie. 







Miles looking for his human in the crowd of schools kids...







After a long walk around the community. 







Miles during training.







Miles asking for a treat...







The only Time we know Millie is safe...she loves adventures. 







After a long day at the beach...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

OOOO I get to see the pictures. They are just gorgeous and they both look like such fun. Lucky you. Im so glad you have them both.  congrats again on Millie doing therapy work, its so rewarding. Im going to try again with my boy when hes more mature and we'll see how this fear stage goes.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> OOOO I get to see the pictures. They are just gorgeous and they both look like such fun. Lucky you. Im so glad you have them both.  congrats again on Millie doing therapy work, its so rewarding. Im going to try again with my boy when hes more mature and we'll see how this fear stage goes.


She was made for it....she gets all the attention from everyone around her...fulfills her diva needs. It is rewarding. The people love the visit...it really does mean a lot to them. 
Good luck with your boy....I understand you waiting....we are also waiting until miles matures. I will post more pics later ) it is so much fun looking at all the puppy pics. Do you have albums or threads with all of your baby's? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It is so good to hear a happy success story for a change, especially from someone who got litter mates.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> It is so good to hear a happy success story for a change, especially from someone who got litter mates.


We are only a year in, let's hope it continues this nicely....our trainer is amazing! If it was not for him, we may not have lasted this long. He told us we had no option but to work a lot with the dogs separately! They needed to developed individual personalities and needed to do things the other did not. He gave us great advice about raising two together. 
Another factor....we have four of us going to training, all of us on the same page, all of us helping every day. If it was just me....I would not be able to do it....and it be successful. 
I do the 8:00-3:00 alone...and I feel like I never sit down....between training separately, play separately, feeding, potty breaks, and group play.... But the girls and my husband come in and we divide and conquer the afternoon shift...I don't see how any one person could raise two and give them everything they need. I will also say, Millie will get a dose of I would rather play with miles before I listen but that is far and few between....Miles, so far has never tested us. He lives to work...and his work is listening to us. Millie thinks we live to serve her.... Sometimes we think she is a part cat. ;-) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

A friends newborn....he would not leave her side for over four hours....when she woke he finally got up, are his food and drank some water....we were amazed he left food sitting...that is not normal.

























They love sharing their evening apple...













Millie in kissing baby's at the Christmas parade....she walks with her therapy dog group.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

http://youtu.be/tW0cSIT0OXs
http://youtu.be/Unr5TH37rH4

Miles and Millie learning high fives...Riley loves teaching tricks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Millie's new face when I pull the toothbrush out....I think she likes the bacon flavored toothpaste....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Miles and Millie are beautiful and I love how cuddly they are! You,your family and the pups deserve a big bragg. Thanks for sharing. You made my day!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow what wonderful litter mates for your family. Its so cool to raise the siblings together like they are. You guys are doing a great job raising your new family members. Great story!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Miles and Millie are beautiful and I love how cuddly they are! You,your family and the pups deserve a big bragg. Thanks for sharing. You made my day!


Thank you! I have GSD disorder now...I could seriously start collecting them! We owe a lot our success to our trainer! He is amazing and to this site..reading this...we were able to prevent a lot of bad behavior and learn from all of the stories and advice! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Brando & Julietta's Dad said:


> Wow what wonderful litter mates for your family. Its so cool to raise the siblings together like they are. You guys are doing a great job raising your new family members. Great story!


Thank you....we had tons of help from this site and from our trainer. I can't imagine how they would act of we did not have so much great advice and stories to learn from! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

I think Millie wants her bacon toothpaste again....she jumped on the bed, rolled over and is doing her teeth cleaning face....:-/ Can they be addicted to toothpaste? Lol.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

In the last picture....I said bacon....it definitely got his attention! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

halo2013 said:


> They are beautiful dogs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you.....so many pretty dogs here... Such a wonderful breed! So happy we made the choice we did! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

http://youtu.be/0k8nLeYGBqU

Miles learning to wave.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

http://youtu.be/O_t_JThgNrk

Millie learning to wave....she is a little faster than miles....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

What a beautiful family! So happy for all of you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

B&Cgetapup said:


> What a beautiful family! So happy for all of you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you....we could not be happier....the dogs have been such a bonding experience for us.... we have always played as a family....but working to train them as a family...has really connected us in a different way...I think it is the share interest...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Miles babysitting....







Miles babysitting...








Can't clean the pottys without shadows...














Miles in a sloppy bow, he was to excited about snow to be to focused. 







Millie and her Jolly ball







Miles is such a prince....







Millie/ jolly ball







Miles loved the snow...







They never get to far from visiting toddlers...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

